# Large, heavy clear hobnail bottle, stopper neck, would this be a poison bottle



## WildVke

Weight = 12.0 oz
Height = 3-1/4" ( to top of lip )
Width = 3-1/2" (edge to edge of lobes)
Depth = 2"
Color = clear (Crystal)

Bottom marks = rectangle stamp, 3 separations, might be the numbers, might be letters, or just blown tool marks? On either side of rectangle stamp there are 2 pushed up and smoothed feet.

I bought this at a yard sale in NW Arkansas.
I was looking through the bottles on site and noticed that a lot of poison bottles had these hobnails on it. So just wondering if it is a poison bottle? 
Thanks Vickie aka WildVke


----------



## nhpharm

Perfume.


----------



## andy volkerts

definitely perfume. do you have the stopper???


----------



## WildVke

andy volkerts said:


> definitely perfume. do you have the stopper???


 Ah unfornately no, no stopper. Good thing is I did buy it as a perfume bottle. Never found any info on it in any of my books though. Thanks for reply ✌��️


----------



## andy volkerts

Sometimes you can get replacement stoppers from yard sales, Flea-bay, or junk, antique shops. Helps to either know the diameter of the ground area in the neck, or have the bottle with you. You have to measure the top diameter of the necks ground area and then figure out how much smaller it is at the bottom, tapered for stopper.....Andy


----------



## WildVke

nhpharm said:


> Perfume.


Thank you. I thought it might be a perfume with the small space in such a huge bottle.


----------



## WildVke

andy volkerts said:


> Sometimes you can get replacement stoppers from yard sales, Flea-bay, or junk, antique shops. Helps to either know the diameter of the ground area in the neck, or have the bottle with you. You have to measure the top diameter of the necks ground area and then figure out how much smaller it is at the bottom, tapered for stopper.....Andy


Thank you. I go to many, many yard sales and shops... I’m still looking for a manufacture or catalog cut to see what type of stopper it was.


----------

